# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Change Username or Delete Account?

## mpmackenna

When I signed up I connected my account to Facebook and my username got set to "Michael MacKenna".  I don't like that as my username. I find it annoying.  I would like to have my username changed or my account deleted so that I can create a new one.  How would I go about getting one of those tasks completed?  I would like my username to be "mpmackenna".
Thanks,
Mike

----------


## Lynn

Hello Mike,
Welcome to Frog Forum.

We will take care of your request.
Lynn

----------


## mpmackenna

Thank you

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Misschievou2

Can you please delete my account too?

----------


## Carlos

> Can you please delete my account too?


Answered question in your other thread:  http://www.frogforum.net/forum-quest...y-account.html.

----------


## Sueshee

Delete mine too please  :Smile:

----------


## prodz84

please delete my account

----------

